# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  حل مشكلة عدم قبول الروم في SM-N9005

## Shamseldeen Victory

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كثير منا واجهته مشكلة في الاجهزة الحديثة بعدم قبل التفليش
والذي يعقد المسألة انه احيانا يأتى الهاتف يفتح عل شعار الاول فقط! ولا يدخل وضع الريكفرى لنعرف الروم الذي بداخله! وشبكة الأنترنيت ضعيفة بحيث الأستنجاد ببرنامج الكيز او Smart Switch وحتى تزيد تعقيدا بعدم القدرة على تحديد IMEI الهاتف او ايجاده وصعوبة تحميل الروم المخصص للتصنيع! * *
ولكن الحل ببساطة ملف PIT 
يااخوانى هذا الملف يحدد نوع الهاتف ووجهته بما يخص سعة التخزين وهو ملف ماسح وله وظائف عديدة
فهو يختلف من زاكرة2_4_8_16_32.........الخ
فالحل اما تعرف زاكرة الهاتف وتفليش الروم المناسب+ملف PIT يتناسب مع الزاكرة او بأختيار ملف PIT OPEN وهذا النوع الاخير يتماشى مع اى روم لنفس نوع الهاتف
ويفضل دائما استخدامه مع روم معالج اى 4ملفات فهنا الحل الاكيد**أليكم تجربة ناجحة لتفليش هاتف NOTE3 موديل SM-N9005 شبكة 3G لم يكن يقبل التفليش ويكمن الحل بملف PIT OPEN+ROM 4FILE* *      * *وأيضا* *أليكم تجربة ناجحة لتفليش هاتف NOTE3 موديل SM-N9005 شبكة 4G لم يكن يقبل التفليش ويكمن الحل بملف PIT OPEN+ROM 4FILE* *    
ملاحظة:**
الروم المخصص لل4G او 3G واحد لاخلاف بينهم ولكن انا افضل دائما الروم 4FILE لكلا الهاتفين اولا لعلاج كافة المشاكل وثانيا لتوافقه مع اى منهم وثالثا لانه أمن وخالي من الأخطاء فهو مصمم لأصلاح الأخطاء وأخيرا لأحتوائه لملف PIT OPEN* *
واخيرا أقدم لكم رابط للروم الذى استخدمه مع هذا الهاتف
روم معالج و4ملفات ويحتوي على PIT OPEN
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق* *ShamsEldeen Victory*

----------


## osama1888

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ggsm

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohmedromyo

شكراااااااا وجاري التجربه

----------

